# music whilst exercising



## joimes75

The title says it all really!

Ive gotten very into running on one spot lately (on my Cross Trainer - tying myself to a tree and runnning around it loads & loads didnt work out )  

However im getting very bored of my music playlist (which consists of Chemical Brothers Galvanise and various bits of 90's Heavy Metal music... its better not to ask...) I was wondering what everyone else listened to - in the hope i can steal some ideas?  

I've got very eclectic tastes all ideas welcome 

Cheers
James


----------



## Steff

why dont you try spotify you can just type in the artist and it will come up with it straight away , im listening to the smiths at the moment and the clash , all very good.


----------



## am64

joimes75 said:


> The title says it all really!
> 
> hope i can steal some ideas?
> 
> I've got very eclectic tastes all ideas welcome
> 
> Cheers
> James



Hey james love the idea of running around a tree that sounds like the sort of extra excercise i can do whilst walking my dogs... i will defo ask my stepson as to the best music to train to as he has just started to get back into it at home turning my living room into a gym every afternoon...he has a particular music that gets him at it....that my hub hates (so it must be good?) but   at the mo hes busy on war craft ...even 22year old still play games so i let you know tomorrow


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> why dont you try spotify you can just type in the artist and it will come up with it straight away , im listening to the smiths at the moment and the clash , all very good.



please explain what is spotify we always check out stuff tho my space and you tube


----------



## Steff

just type in it google and it will come up download it and away you go, the free version is ok if you dont mind the odd advert , they are 2 more choices but you pay for those


----------



## katie

listen to more chemical brothers because they are awesome 

am - definitely download spotify, free streaming music! it's literally the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Steff

its like having the worlds biggest ipod on your desktop


----------



## joimes75

Spotify is definitely worth a download i love it! 

The problem is most of the songs i like and that are already in my playlist are quite slowish - I find I need something quite up tempo (or loud anyway  ) to run to otherwise i tend to slow down!


----------



## Steff

faithless? pendulam? try that , good thing with spotify is you can set up your own track list


----------



## joimes75

cheers guys for all your help /suggestions!  

Chemical Bros & Faithless ive heard of and will whack some in my playlist and see what happens!! 

Never heard of pendulam? (i may be revealing how dangerously out of touch i have become) [from music or reality?, you decide.... ] I will test them out ta 

James


----------



## insulinaddict09

joimes75 said:


> cheers guys for all your help /suggestions!
> 
> Chemical Bros & Faithless ive heard of and will whack some in my playlist and see what happens!!
> 
> Never heard of pendulam? (i may be revealing how dangerously out of touch i have become) [from music or reality?, you decide.... ] I will test them out ta
> 
> James



Heya James , you ok honey ? Hey good music tastes !! sounds like my playlists !!! heres pendulum , my fav song by them >>>>>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZBQMJlVXyc
or theres my fav running song , it quite fast though !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYxT9GM0fQ


----------



## katie

pendulum are awesome, ive seen them live and they are even better live 

Lately Ive been listening to Basement Jaxx and Paramore when exercising.


----------



## katie

oh and this is pendulum's classssic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E

you've probably heard it!


----------



## aymes

My running playlist is pretty much pure cheesy stuff, the playlist for my last race included:

Footloose
Don't Stop me Now (Queen)
Song 2 (Blur)
Firestarter (Prodigy)
Hey Ya (OutKast)
Keep on Running
Eye of the Tiger


----------



## joimes75

Hey Anne Marie I'm great ta have got tom off work  hurrah! 
though i've gottta wait in all day for a Gas man to fit a new meter boo 
hope you are well !

I've checked out Pendulum, me like! its added ta! I like Sandstorm too, but i better put that in the middle of my run, too close to the beginning or the end of my playlist and that song may be the last one i ever hear!!

Katie - will check out Basement Jaxx and parmamore ta - i cant believe Basement Jaxx are still around! i remember being really into music in 6th form when they started getting famous..  
that song Slam .... im struggling to put into words what i thought about the video.. i know the image of that bloke dancing is gonna stay with me forever i just havent worked out if thats a good or a bad thing yet 

cheers
James


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> oh and this is pendulum's classssic:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh9N-Mw5E
> 
> you've probably heard it!



Excellent tuuuuuune Twin !!


----------



## joimes75

aymes - thanks  nowt wrong with a bit of queen.. i may sing along a little too loudly though... which is always very very bad for all concerned... 

Prodigy is an excellent plan, im hunting for their songs as i type... well actually im not as i cant do two things at once but were i able to, I definitely would be and will be in a moment  cheers!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

joimes75 said:


> Hey Anne Marie I'm great ta have got tom off work  hurrah!
> though i've gottta wait in all day for a Gas man to fit a new meter boo
> hope you are well !
> 
> I've checked out Pendulum, me like! its added ta! I like Sandstorm too, but i better put that in the middle of my run, too close to the beginning or the end of my playlist and that song may be the last one i ever hear!!
> 
> Katie - will check out Basement Jaxx and parmamore ta - i cant believe Basement Jaxx are still around! i remember being really into music in 6th form when they started getting famous..
> that song Slam .... im struggling to put into words what i thought about the video.. i know the image of that bloke dancing is gonna stay with me forever i just havent worked out if thats a good or a bad thing yet
> 
> cheers
> James



Heya James , Yeah I'm great thanks  hey lucky you with time off !! Hopefully the gas man will come early so you can go out if you want. I hate waiting in for people !! I'm so impatient , if they say a time I'm clock watching. 
Sandstorm is an excellent song to run to , I usually have it on my ipod about 20 mins in for when I'm getting tired and need a boost. 
Eekk yes I know what you mean about Twins (Katie) video !! I'm scarred for life !! 
What other music do you like? we should share playlists , I've got eclectic tastes though so be warned !!


----------



## insulinaddict09

joimes75 said:


> aymes - thanks  nowt wrong with a bit of queen.. i may sing along a little too loudly though... which is always very very bad for all concerned...
> 
> Prodigy is an excellent plan, im hunting for their songs as i type... well actually im not as i cant do two things at once but were i able to, I definitely would be and will be in a moment  cheers!!



Have you got Spotify James?


----------



## joimes75

yep ive got spotify, i was just wondering how to share my playlist! i think my playlist may scare you a little though..   it scares me!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

joimes75 said:


> yep ive got spotify, i was just wondering how to share my playlist! i think my playlist may scare you a little though..   it scares me!!!



Hehe the link worked !! hey not scary at all !! I'd better choose a playlist that wont scare you though James !!


----------



## joimes75

lol, AM - am sure it will be fine if you can cope with my playlist you can cope with anything 

I will look forward to it! I used to be massively into music when i was younger, still have a massive and now largely ruddy useless CD collection... 
All i plan to do tom is read & run whilst listening to lots of music so it would be good 

right anyhoo am off to bed as I am knackered, catch ya later


----------



## insulinaddict09

joimes75 said:


> lol, AM - am sure it will be fine if you can cope with my playlist you can cope with anything
> 
> I will look forward to it! I used to be massively into music when i was younger, still have a massive and now largely ruddy useless CD collection...
> All i plan to do tom is read & run whilst listening to lots of music so it would be good
> 
> right anyhoo am off to bed as I am knackered, catch ya later



Night James , I'll sort some out for you then as you seem brave !!


----------



## Silkman_Bob

If it is motivating tunes you are after, you cant beat a bit of Bon Jovi !


----------



## am64

step son suggested 'Justice' ??


----------



## Steff

did they do D.A.N.C.E


----------



## am64

apparently yes! Listen to waters of nazareth ...tip from SWBH


----------



## joimes75

cheers chaps for you replies i will check out Justice! cor I am feeling even older now... yet another band ive never heard of 

Also good call on Bon Jovi, i need to sing along to something whilst im making a spectacle of myself thanks


----------



## katie

oooh I love Justice!  there album was the soundtrack of our house when i live with friends a couple of years ago   How is the exercise going james? ive just started yoga and it's killing me   I'm really excited about getting my new DVD tomorrow, sad but true!


----------



## Tezzz

joimes75 said:


> Spotify is definitely worth a download i love it!
> 
> The problem is most of the songs i like and that are already in my playlist are quite slowish - I find I need something quite up tempo (or loud anyway  ) to run to otherwise i tend to slow down!



Something like Hot Stuff by Donna Summer for starters. Strong beat is what you need for the rhythm.


----------



## joimes75

Exercise is going well thanks Katie 

30 mins on my cross trainer every other day, and longer on sundays which believe me is a lot more exercise than i used to do 

only problem ive had is that i think i went a bit ott on the low carb diet recently and lost 1.5 stone in the last month  (and i was skinny to start with!), so struggled to exercise as i had no energy, but have eaten a lot more recently so can run a bit futher now!!!

brightontez - Cheers, strong beats are definitely good!!


----------

